# Attn, Henry: PMs not working...



## Greylock (Dec 22, 2005)

Just tried to PM Henry and it didn't work. Then I tried a few others, but to no avail.

I have a full CSA, paid through the end of 2006.

Help?


----------



## Greylock (Dec 23, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 23, 2005)

What tells you it isn't working?


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 23, 2005)

I just tried to PM you, Greylock, and got a message saying that you have either chosen not to recieve PMs or cannot recieve them.  Is this the same thing you are experiencing?


----------



## Greylock (Dec 23, 2005)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> I just tried to PM you, Greylock, and got a message saying that you have either chosen not to recieve PMs or cannot receive them.  Is this the same thing you are experiencing?




Sorta.



> Greylock, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.




Kinda funny, since Henry told me to take an issue to PMs.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 23, 2005)

Since I can't pm an admin, or report my own post, I was hoping one would see this here. But this thread got only scarce views today.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 23, 2005)

Have you edited your options to enable PMs?


----------



## Greylock (Dec 23, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Have you edited your options to enable PMs?




Now that I've looked closer, it that appears that all of my CSA features are turned off.

Help, plz.

[Thanks for the hint, Mark CMG]


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 23, 2005)

Is it possible your account expired?  When did you get it?  (I'm not sure if the Custom Title reverts or simply stays as is.  Maybe you could try to change that and see if it gets kicked back to the default . . . or, you might want to just leave it as is if you don't plan to re-up your CSA.)


----------



## Greylock (Dec 23, 2005)

It expired today, oddly enough. But I paid for the renewal a week or so ago.

Only caught that after I logged in tonight. But the renewal, which I got a receipt for, shows me good through the end of  the year. Next year. 

Last year, the activation was quick, as in moments after paying.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 23, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Is it possible your account expired?






And I'm just waiting for someone to flip the switch.





I'm patient, check my record?


----------



## BSF (Dec 23, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Since I can't pm an admin, or report my own post, I was hoping one would see this here. But this thread got only scarce views today.





OK I am risking moderator wrath for abusing the report a post feature.  

Morrus posted a couple of days ago that he is inbetween dwellings and I think only an Admin can fix the account for you.  So that would probably be Henry.  It sounds like the database has the correct dates for you, but when the expiration came up it reset your status to registered user.  

Granted, I don't know a lot about the behind the scenes action on all that, but I am pretty sure a few other folks have had similar problems in the recent past.  So it should be solvable, once Henry has some time to muck with it.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh, pshaw - risk moderator wrath? I can't think of a better use foir the feature!  

So, the system already THINKS that it's all turned on for you. (Note that I said for you and not by you - kinky!)  Clearly, it lies. I nudged it and extended the final date by a week, hoping that this will remind it that you are in fact a community supporter. If it doesn't work, Henry will need to check it (or I'll do so on Monday, once I'm back home with a computer.)  I'm really sorry this is happening.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks, Piratecat, but the system didn't seem to catch the nudge. Guess I'll have to wait for the admins to wake up from their holiday slumber.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 25, 2005)

It's probable that everyone is busy and all.

But I'm gonna bump this anyways. Renewing my CSA account was my Xmas present to myself. And that is about the best present I am getting.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 25, 2005)

I manually switched it over for now - we do need to get to the bottom of this glitch eventually though.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 25, 2005)

Working now. Thanks, spoonie.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 25, 2005)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> OK I am risking moderator wrath for abusing the report a post feature.
> 
> Morrus posted a couple of days ago that he is inbetween dwellings and I think only an Admin can fix the account for you.  So that would probably be Henry.  It sounds like the database has the correct dates for you, but when the expiration came up it reset your status to registered user.
> 
> Granted, I don't know a lot about the behind the scenes action on all that, but I am pretty sure a few other folks have had similar problems in the recent past.  So it should be solvable, once Henry has some time to muck with it.





Testing, testing....

Your post was the most coherent of the whole bunch in my meta-post. And the most correct.


----------



## Arcadio (Dec 27, 2005)

This sounds like the problem I'm having.  My subscription was about to run out, so I resubscribed as a Community Supporter for another year.  Now my account tells me that I'm a Community Supporter, but I can't use any of the CS features.

I emailed Morrus, but haven't gotten a response yet - probably due to the moving BardStephenFox mentioned.


----------

